# AiO Silent Loop 240 - Pumpe startet nicht beim start



## Raiiden (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor einem Monat, Pc ist am November 2020 3 Jahre alt geworden, die Kühlflüssigkeit meines AiO Silent Loop 240 von bequiet gewechselt (mit Destilliertes Wasser). Hat danach super Funktioniert, aber nach paar Wochen lief plötzlich mein PC warm und musste im Bios feststellen das die Pumpe nicht anspringt. Die Pumpe springt beim Start nicht an und es kommt kein Strom durch.

Das Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon, hat einen separaten 4-PIN Anschluss für die Pumpe, Pump_FAN1 und darin ist die Pumpe angeschlossen. Der Radiator bzw. die Lüfter sind beide in CPU_FAN1.
Pump_FAN1 funktioniert und alle andere Pins auch.
Eigentlich spielt es keine Rolle so im Detail so gehen, weil mein PC lief ja 3 Jahren so wie er ist super, die Stecker sind alle richtig angebracht und Probleme hatte ich auch noch nie mit meinem PC.

Habe im Bios nachgeforscht und die Pumpe läuft NUR mit PWM und nicht mit DC.
Pumpe selbst hat keine Einstellungen um irgendwas zu ändern, zum Beispiel es mit konstanten 12V zu lassen.
Ich habe gemerkt das die Pumpe, nachdem ich gelüftet habe, nicht anspringt. Ist aber nicht immer der Fall.
Neu Start des PC bringt nichts.
Irgendwann startet sich die Pumpe, hört man sobald es Wasser zieht oder wie ob zuviel Luft darin wäre, wodurch die sehr laut wird.

Ich habe wirklich überall nachgeforscht, aber komme zu keiner Lösung, außer das ich nochmal die Kühlflüssigkeit wechseln sollte oder ne neue Pumpe anbringen von Alphacool DC-LT 3600 12V DC. Irgendwas war auch von der Rede von Kondensatoren die nicht funktionieren würden oder so. Früher hatte ich allerdings kein Problem mit einem Kaltstart.
Problem traf wirklich wie oben beschrieben.
​Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit,

freundliche Grüße
Raiiden


----------



## soulstyle (15. Januar 2021)

Hi,
Also man könnte die Pumpe direkt mit 12V laufen lassen und schauen ob es am Boardanschuss liegt oder an der Pumpe selber.
Ich würde es an einem anderen Lüfteranschluss auf dem Board anschließen ggf im Bios dann entsprechend auf PWM umschalten. Aber Dc sollte auch funktonieren dann läuft der halt auf volle 12Volt


----------



## Raiiden (15. Januar 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also man könnte die Pumpe direkt mit 12V laufen lassen und schauen ob es am Boardanschuss liegt oder an der Pumpe selber.
> Ich würde es an einem anderen Lüfteranschluss auf dem Board anschließen ggf im Bios dann entsprechend auf PWM umschalten. Aber Dc sollte auch funktonieren dann läuft der halt auf volle 12Volt


Hallo, 

danke erstmal für die Antwort. 
Habe es umgesteckt und funktioniert nicht. Weiß nicht wie ich es einstellen soll, das auf PumpFan1 12V konstant laufen soll. DC funktioniert bei der Pumpe nicht nur auf PVM... kp warum.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Januar 2021)

Du solltest es im Bios umstellen können.
Wenn Du dich damit nicht so auskennst könntest Du es mit MSI Comand center versuchen. Wenn es die Kühlung zulässt.


----------



## Raiiden (15. Januar 2021)

Boaaa, muss ich echt nachschauen wie...

Edit: Kann nur das hier machen .


----------



## IICARUS (15. Januar 2021)

Pumpe auf 100% im Bios setzen bringen die 12v, aber wahrscheinlich ist deine Pumpe einfach defekt, denn besonders diese AIOs sind früher gerne defekt gegangen.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Januar 2021)

Ja genau da ist es. Wenns dann nicht funktioniert, ist die Pumpe hinüber.


----------



## Raiiden (16. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Pumpe auf 100% im Bios setzen bringen die 12v, aber wahrscheinlich ist deine Pumpe einfach defekt, denn besonders diese AIOs sind früher gerne defekt gegangen.


Habe auch die Vermutung das wahrscheinlich die Pumpe defekt ist, aber habe gehofft das ich
ohne weitere Kosten es "reparieren" kann.

Gibt es keine andere Lösung? Wenn nein, könnt ihr mir eine Pumpe empfehlen? 

Wie schaut es mit dieser von alphcool aus? 








						Alphacool DC-LT 3600 - 12V DC - Pump - Industry bulk
					

Alphacool DC-LT Keramik 12 Volt Pumpe, die Miniausgabe einer Pumpe, mit viel Dampf im Kessel! Wasserkühlung im Allgemein ist nicht nur für Bigtower und im Highendbereich zu Hause. Auch Barebones, HTPC oder Desktoprechner wollen mit...




					www.alphacool.com


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2021)

Bei einer Alphacool AIO würde diese Pumpe passen, bei deiner Silentloop ist es mir nicht bekannt.
Deine Ausgewählte Pumpe wäre aber hier mit enthalten: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...sstation-dc-lt-solo-ausgleichsbehaelter?c=285

Damit kannst praktisch eine Pumpe zwischensetzen.
Gibt es mit etwas mehr Leistung auch mit einer anderen Pumpe.

Die Schläuche einer Silentloop sind damals noch verschraubt gewesen, so das du dazu einfach noch ein Stück 13/10 Schlauch kaufen kannst und zwei 13/10er Schraubanschlüsse. Die Pumpe hat dann noch ein AGB was das befüllen etwas erleichtert.


----------



## Raiiden (16. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei einer Alphacool AIO würde diese Pumpe passen, bei deiner Silentloop ist es mir nicht bekannt.
> Deine Ausgewählte Pumpe wäre aber hier mit enthalten: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...sstation-dc-lt-solo-ausgleichsbehaelter?c=285
> 
> Damit kannst praktisch eine Pumpe zwischensetzen.
> ...


Ich habe mal gelesen das alphacool die Silent loops herstellt oder sowas ähnliches und in einem Video hat er die Pumpe mit dieser getauscht. 

Ist leider nicht die selbe, sondern die Alphacool DC-LT 2600, die soll weniger Power haben. Habe mir das 3600 bestellt. Diese Lösung mit der Pumpe auswechseln sollte eigentlich funktionieren ... PUMPFAN1 funktioniert ja an sich.

Gibt es sonst wirklich keine andere Lösung?

Nur eine Frage Nebenbei: Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Idee, weil ich muss es ja wieder befüllen, destilliertes Wasser mit ein Frostschutzmittel zu kombinieren?


----------



## soulstyle (16. Januar 2021)

Es gibt spezielle Zusätze für Wasserkühlungen. Ich würde nicht wirklich einfach ein Kühlerfroschutzmittel nehmen. 
Fals aus irgendeineim Grund dein Kühler undicht wird, wirst Du keinen Spass mehr mit deinem Pc haben.
Schau mal hier.




__





						Wasserzusätze für Wasserkühlungen online kaufen
					

Wasserzusätze für Wasserkühlungen jetzt bei CASEKING online kaufen ✓ Große Auswahl ✓ Günstige Preise ✓ Versand innerhalb 24h




					www.caseking.de


----------



## Raiiden (16. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mich mal mit diesen Flüssigkeit mal auseinander gesetzt und manch einer schreibt das solche Fertigmischungen oder Protect Flüssigkeiten nichts bringen. 

Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit der richtigen Kühlflüssigkeit?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Januar 2021)

Da die Silent Loop wie du schon bemerkt hast eigentlich von Alphacool hergestellt wurde, kann ich dir berichten das einfaches destilliertes Wasser bzw. wenn du Osmosewasser besorgen kannst völlig ausreicht ... so betreibe ich seit Jahren meine Eisbaer/Eiswolf-Kombination ohne Probleme.


----------



## Raiiden (16. Januar 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Da die Silent Loop wie du schon bemerkt hast eigentlich von Alphacool hergestellt wurde, kann ich dir berichten das einfaches destilliertes Wasser bzw. wenn du Osmosewasser besorgen kannst völlig ausreicht ... so betreibe ich seit Jahren meine Eisbaer/Eiswolf-Kombination ohne Probleme.


Super, vielen Dank für die Info. 
Falls jemand eine andere Problemlösung hat, würde ich mich freuen. 

Die Pumpe habe ich auf jeden Fall schon mal bestellt. Hoffe das ich danach keine Probleme mehr habe.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2021)

Und wenn du dich etwas besser fühlen möchtest kaufst dir das DP-Ultra von Aquacomputer.
Aber destilliertes Wasser geht auch, weil da kein Alu mit verbaut ist.


----------



## Raiiden (17. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Und wenn du dich etwas besser fühlen möchtest kaufst dir das DP-Ultra von Aquacomputer.
> Aber destilliertes Wasser geht auch, weil da kein Alu mit verbaut ist.


Danke, behalte ich im Hinterkopf. Sobald die neue Pumpe da ist, lasse ich es aber erstmal 
mit destilliertes Wasser laufen. Später würde ich mir dann was spezielles holen.


----------



## Raiiden (21. Januar 2021)

Hey Leute, 

... bin gerade am Ende. 😢 
1. Die neue Pumpe hat nicht gepasst 
2. Habe irgendwie den Radi beschädigt 
3. Ich weiß nimmer weiter... richtige Pumpe kaufen und es nochmal probieren oder auf einen CPU Lüfter wechseln? 😭😭😭😭

Könnte man den Radi so überhaupt noch benutzen?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei einer Alphacool AIO würde diese Pumpe passen, bei deiner Silentloop ist es mir nicht bekannt.


Hatte ich dir ja geschrieben, weil die Pumpe von Alphacool anders aussieht.
So sieht die Pumpe von ALC aus: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue.../alphacool-eisbaer-aurora-360-cpu-digital-rgb

Verbogene Lamellen sind nicht schlimm und können mit einer Pinzette wieder gerichtet werden.
Aber dieser Teil sieht nicht so gut aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsstest ggf. auf Dichtigkeit vor dem einbauen Prüfen.


----------



## Raiiden (21. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte ich dir ja geschrieben, weil die Pumpe von Alphacool anders aussieht.
> So sieht die Pumpe von ALC aus: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue.../alphacool-eisbaer-aurora-360-cpu-digital-rgb
> 
> Verbogene Lamellen sind nicht schlimm und können mit einer Pinzette wieder gerichtet werden.
> ...


Ich hasse mich gerade hart... habe das nicht richtig gelesen was du geschrieben hast... 

Ja, da wo du markiert hast, sieht es richtig schlimm aus. 😢 

Das Ding : Selbst wenn ich die vorherige Pumpe drauf mache, passt die Dichtung bzw das Gummi nicht bündig drauf. Ich könnte platzen... 

Überlege mir die Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO zu holen, weil ich glaube das ich es mit der Pumpe nicht hinbekommen werde.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2021)

Zur Silentloop kann ich nichts zu sagen, hatte noch nie eine da.


----------



## Raiiden (21. Januar 2021)

Ach so... Trotzdem danke


----------

